
B2B project MVP - nailman
Hello! I&#x27;m creating digital-out-of-home advertising solution with social services (wayfinding, wifi hotspot). It&#x27;s standalone digital kiosk (smth like Link NYC or CIVIQ). We have two hypothesis&#x27; - traditional OOH ad does not attract attention; and second - advertisers need analytics.
It&#x27;s very pricey project, so working lean we need to create an MVP. I think that it would be tablet in taxis. It&#x27;ll help us to validate two hypothesis cheap. But I can be wrong, so I need an advice from you guys. What MVP I have to create for this B2B project?
======
gus_massa
I don't understand your product.

> _I think that it would be tablet in taxis._

It's a small screen in the taxi with adds, like the small screen in airplanes?

Is it some ad printed outside/over the taxi?

Do you have a (posible fake) photo of the product?

~~~
mtmail
It sounds like kiosk tablets
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interactive_kiosk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interactive_kiosk)
so interactive with added value, e.g. a map, ability to send text messages,
guide to the local area. And advertising funded to the extend that a taxi
driver wouldn't need to pay for the tablet.

~~~
nailman
thank you. I'm sorry, my English is not so good. So, do you think is there any
value for advertisers?

